# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Dublin (Δουβλίνο)

## .voyager

Aνοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί θα ήθελα -όποιος γνωρίζει ή έχει βρεθεί εκεί- να παραθέσει μερικές πληροφορίες για αυτό, αλλά και χάρτες...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι το μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της Ιρλανδιας.
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.dublinport.ie/ για χρήσιμες πληροφορίες για το λιμάνι.
Και στο συνημμένο επικόλλημα βλέπεις το δίαυλο προσέγγισης

----------


## .voyager

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παναγιώτη!!
Αν κάποιο μέλος έχει επισκεφτεί το λιμάνι, ας μου στείλει PM.

----------


## .voyager

Μία φώτο από το λιμάνι και μιά από τον κυματοθραύστη, που όποιος βρεθεί εκεί αξίζει να περπατήσει. Προσοχή, ως εκεί ταξί ή ποδήλατο!  :Very Happy: 

IMG_4652.JPG

IMG_4751.JPG

----------

